# Bose shuts off



## wrig456 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 2001 Seville with a Bose radio, parts code RDS/RM5. I purchased the car a few months ago and the radio worked but had poor AM reception. Reception would get better or worse when bumps were hit, suggesting a loose connection some where. Yesterday when I started the can the radio come on for about 2-3 seconds and then shut off. Would not turn back on untill the key was shut off for a few minutes. The clock is working ok, and during the 3 seconds of on time the other buttons seem to work. There are no error codes on the screen. Any Ideas ??
Thanks Doug


----------



## Lyent (Mar 31, 2010)

When that happened to my '93 300ZX, it was the harness from the deck to the wiring in the car, apparently it was coming loose and it finally came apart. I plugged it back together and I haven't had any problems since!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

wrig456 said:


> I have a 2001 Seville with a Bose radio, parts code RDS/RM5. I purchased the car a few months ago and the radio worked but had poor AM reception. Reception would get better or worse when bumps were hit, suggesting a loose connection some where. Yesterday when I started the can the radio come on for about 2-3 seconds and then shut off. Would not turn back on untill the key was shut off for a few minutes. The clock is working ok, and during the 3 seconds of on time the other buttons seem to work. There are no error codes on the screen. Any Ideas ??
> Thanks Doug


 YES!
Take it to a certified installer pay the $40.00 to have it diagnosed. What your really paying for is peace of mind, if it's not worth keeping he will tell you this. Plus your covered if the issue returns....... It could be just be a lose ground/antenna plug.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I find alot of reception problem are in the actual headunit, had a few sevilles come through with the problem. The bose radios are just glorified stock radios with some bose lettering.


----------

